# Stihl HSE 70 Hedge trimmer



## OldSkull (May 16, 2013)

I just bough this one yesterday and the Stihl dealer give me the demo instead of a new one in box, he didn't offer me a deal and I have no idea if I mist anything I'm supposed to get with it (AKA a small flat file or even a Stihl cap!) , On stihl internet site you can see the front "Switch" handle is black and mine is orange...I Wonder if he give me old stuff ... take a look ...Any help is appreciate Thank you.

View attachment 295722
View attachment 295723
View attachment 295724


PS: You can read "Made in Germany" is it realy made there???


----------



## josh1981 (May 16, 2013)

Nice trimmer when I got mine I got the manual and trimmer maybe spark plug and torx wrench too can't remember


----------



## OldSkull (May 16, 2013)

josh1981 said:


> Nice trimmer when I got mine I got the manual and trimmer maybe spark plug and torx wrench too can't remember



Thank you.

I guess it's my fault if you don't see the power cord on the first picture....

Yep....It's an electric hedge trimmer! It's heavy, bulky and expensive, got no spark plug and no gas tank.... But since it's not noisy my neigborhoud may like it too :msp_cool:


----------



## josh1981 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome. Nothing wrong with electric that's all I'd have here if I wasn't using my gas stuff at another property except I'd need 2 gas saws at least lol


----------



## OldSkull (May 17, 2013)

I call another Stihl dealer yesterday, in the past I buy a boat outboard engine and a snowblower from them, he ask me the serial number of my tool to verify and he even give me the customer services phone number of Stihl Canada here in my province. I want them to explain to me why I can buy any electric tool in a box everywhere but not from that Stihl dealer....

Lesson learns....Buy from dealer you know, not from "On your way home from work" scammer...

Now I need to purchase a new GT series garden tractor since I keep my old 1650 Cub Cadet for snow throwing, maybe a new Cub Cadet GT or GTX2100, they are not build like old one but I see worse at hardware stores...(Cheap sealed hydro tranny)

I know where I’m gone spend my money for this one.....You got only one chance to make a good impression...^_^


----------



## josh1981 (May 17, 2013)

Yea I never buy anything unless I know what it's about haven't been scammed yet.


----------



## opinion (May 21, 2013)

How do you know it's a demo? He told you they used it? From the looks of it, it looks brand new. Check the blades. When you buy these new it only comes with safety glasses, no tools. And Stihl isn't supposed to be sold in a box. If you're buying them in a box then the dealer is just violating the policies.


----------

